# Anybody had fit issues with the tallish head-tube on the 07 Orca 57cm?



## smsunman805 (Jan 19, 2005)

Anybody had fit issues with the tallish head-tube on the 07 Orca 57cm?


----------



## alimon (Apr 10, 2006)

*What exactly do you mean?*

I have a 07 Orca 57, no problems (I think)


----------

